

What's Hot In Applied Math: Intro to Random Graphs - mnemonicsloth
http://www.math.cornell.edu/~durrett/RGD/RGD.html

======
yters
Someone in the know, what makes this so nifty? I understand they've used a
random walk to measure the internet and show the stock market is predictable.
Is that sort of thing the motivation here? I do like a nice spot of
stochasticity.

